# TBT Summer Build Event: Coffee at the Coastal Café [Wave 2] - PRIZES DISTRIBUTED



## LaBelleFleur

*Wave two winners have been announced - click here to view!*​
After a long day of catching fish & bugs, running around with your villagers and playing on the beach, you must be parched!  There's only one thing on your mind, I'm sure - a cold drink at your island's one-stop snack shop! 

Welcome to *wave two* of *The Bell Tree's Summer Build Event*: a two-part series of mini island design events that will get you out of your cool island home (Does Tom Nook include air conditioning?) and into the heat to create something sweet! *For this wave, set the table and put the kettle on - we're building an island café!* There's a special prize to be had for those whose shops have us salivating!

* How to Participate*


Build and design a café area in Animal Crossing: New Horizons and post a screenshot of it in this thread by *Saturday, August 8th at 12:00 p.m. EST.*
We want to see your take on a café - think tea, coffee and light snacks.  Avoid full-blown restaurants or super specialized shops (e.g. ramen shops or a street market).

* Rules*


*In addition to your entry, you must submit a second photo of your café featuring your character in Island Designer mode.*
The submitted café photo must be yours. Do not take others' photos and submit them as your own.
The cafe must be designed outside on your island, not as a room in your house or in Harvey's Studio.
Your photo can be taken in any season.
You may use custom patterns in your design.
Only one design may be submitted per individual.
Your photo must be unedited (i.e.: no in-game photo filters or other design modifications).
You cannot edit your entry once submitted.

* Prizes*

Participation:* 75 Forum Bells
*Staff Favorites:* The beautiful Pink Summer Shell collectible






*P.S.:* if you enter both *wave one* *&* *wave two*, you'll earn the *Summer Shell collectible* below!






**All prizes will be distributed once winners have been announced.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Broken image at the top


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Ooo this looks exciting!!    I have a lot of work to do


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Also if it's okay to ask why do we need to submit photo of our character in island design mode?


----------



## Miss Misty

Saltyy said:


> Also if it's okay to ask why do we need to submit photo of our character in island design mode?


I'm assuming to prove it's actually yours and not just something you stumbled upon in the Dream Suite.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Miss Misty said:


> I'm assuming to prove it's actually yours and not just something you stumbled upon in the Dream Suite.


Oh that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Ginkgo

Me when I see that the theme is an outdoor café, and I hate outdoor cafés


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh cool, this one section of my shopping area is already basically a "sit down and relax" area

so would just need to tweak it around a bit to have more of a proper 'cafe' feel (btw, do soft-serve lamps say 'cafe'?)


----------



## Dunquixote

Ooh. I might able to actually do this one.  Good luck everyone who is entering. Thank you mods for coming up with such fun and creative contests! ^.^


----------



## marshallows

my entry!
*p.s*: clickthrough link within the image to my island builder photo so i don't double photo post


----------



## Dunquixote

Would soup be considered a light snack or bamboo lunch set?


----------



## Rowlet28

I'll try to find time to actually design this since I haven't been playing the game recently.


----------



## seliph

ah i love a piping hot drink to compliment a heat wave

luckily i sort of have a mini café next to merry's house, i'll just move that over and build upon that :0


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually, what even counts as a light snack in animal crossing?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



seliph said:


> ah i love a piping hot drink to compliment a heat wave


southern hemisphere gang rise up


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dunquixote said:


> Would soup be considered a light snack or bamboo lunch set?





LambdaDelta said:


> actually, what even counts as a light snack in animal crossing?


As long as it fits the cafe theme, you can use whichever items you'd like!


----------



## Dunquixote

Sweet! Thank you so much for answering my question


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, does my chara have to be in both photos, or can I wander myself out of frame for the non-island designer app photo?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Ooh, I love an excuse to redo my café area a bit! As per the recommendation from staff, I’ll post my entry later on, but I’m so excited for this challenge


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, does my chara have to be in both photos, or can I wander myself out of frame for the non-island designer app photo?


For the actual submission, you can wander out of frame.


----------



## cucumberzest

Hmm, okay, yeah, I have an empty area on my island that I've been wondering what to put there. I'll see what I can do! Gonna go scour up some inspiration for this one! Ah, good luck everyone! I'm also excited to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Nefarious

Would a more bar like area work or is it strictly café only?


----------



## JSS

I reset my island a couple of days ago and I'm far too early in the game still so sitting this one out. But Dizzy and I are cheering everyone on!


----------



## John Wick

Excuse the quality, I only have a mobile and no facebook, etc.



Spoiler: Parabellum Cafe














Spoiler: Parabellum Cafe Designer Mode











Edit. Updated as directed, and retaken in island designer mode.


----------



## Taj

Can’t spell cafe without F


----------



## Serabee

NefariousKing said:


> Would a more bar like area work or is it strictly café only?



I'm kind of hoping for a definition of "cafe"? I have an outdoor dining area/drink stand at my beach, but it doesn't have any coffee related things... would I need to add those for it to count?


----------



## kiwikenobi

A small café station in the park. You can read books from the mini library, play chess with a friend, or just enjoy your coffee by the fountain. 







Spoiler: Island Designer Mode Screenshot


----------



## LaBelleFleur

NefariousKing said:


> Would a more bar like area work or is it strictly café only?





Serabee said:


> I'm kind of hoping for a definition of "cafe"? I have an outdoor dining area/drink stand at my beach, but it doesn't have any coffee related things... would I need to add those for it to count?


It needs to be recognizable as a café.  It doesn't necessarily need to have coffee-related things, but it does have to fit the general café theme.  I don't have a definition for you necessarily, but when I think of a café, I think of a place where I can purchase, then sit and enjoy a drink and a light snack.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Serabee

LaBelleFleur said:


> It needs to be recognizable as a café. It doesn't necessarily need to have coffee-related things, but it does have to fit the general café theme. I don't have a definition for you necessarily, but when I think of a café, I think of a place where I can purchase, then sit and enjoy a drink and a light snack. I hope that helps!



Ah, okay. I pretty much agree- but can the drink and snack be, say, a Coconut Juice and some Frozen Treats?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Serabee said:


> Ah, okay. I pretty much agree- but can the drink and snack be, say, a Coconut Juice and some Frozen Treats?


You may use whatever items you wish as long as it is recognizable as a café.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

Bakery cafe along my riverwalk:







Spoiler: Island Designer ft. best tool in the game









also shameless plug to visit my dream address ​


----------



## aericell

here is my teddy-bear themed cafe!


----------



## Serabee

LaBelleFleur said:


> You may use whatever items you wish as long as it is recognizable as a café.


Hmm. My current one might need some defending, so I may as well err on the side of caution!
I was gonna make a snack area overlooking my lighthouse, and with a few tweaks, it'll be a perfect cafe ☺


----------



## Arckaniel

omg will work on this as soon as I can!


----------



## Hobowire

*cafe at the edge of the world.  Bring your own tacos please.*


----------



## Damniel

At Sandoval, we don't drink coffee. But we do enjoy harder drinks at the tiki bar...



Spoiler:  Me with my terraformin hard hat


----------



## TaylaJade

I love this theme!!!! I have cafés/little eating spots scattered around my island. This is my favourite though: the beachside, French-style café. It’s also one of the only spots on my island that looks nicer in the snow than not. Just imagine Animal City playing on the lily record player and you’re there...





Spoiler: Photo with villager


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, I was expecting a Swimming Pool party. (Though I guess that would have been obvious and you guys like to get creative with the theming) But at least this is nice.

Good thing my mayor in New Leaf had a Café Uniform on, but I forbid to wear the New Horizon's version. I'd wear the custom made one made by Zura thank you.


----------



## Rosch

Here's my submission. A small coastal cafe by the lighthouse.







Spoiler: Arranging the furniture...


----------



## Chris

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Ooh, I love an excuse to redo my café area a bit! Placeholder post here; I’ll have an entry shortly


Please put all entries in new posts rather than editing them into old ones. We  compile the entries for voting while going through the thread in linear order and don't go back to review posts we have already sorted through. This is part of the reason why we don't allow editing submissions later - we simply won't see any changes you make!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh no. Something i'm afraid of: cafes.


----------



## Dunquixote

Here’s my entry - Herald’s Rest;







Spoiler: Construction Time


----------



## Nougat

Yay! Love the theme! Also gives me a reason to finally get started on designing my beaches better.


----------



## YueClemes

Beach's Cafe~

P/s: Edit for " *submit a second photo of your café featuring your character in Island Designer mode.* " - @Vrisnem approved my edit








Spoiler: Photo with villager


----------



## Chris

YueClemes said:


> Beach's Cafe~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo with villager



Hi there! Your entry doesn't quite meet our criteria. As per the rules in the OP, we need to see your character in island design mode (wearing the hardhat!) in the second picture in order to accept your entry.



LaBelleFleur said:


> * Rules*
> 
> *In addition to your entry, you must submit a second photo of your café featuring your character in Island Designer mode.*




 If you could please update your entry to include this then we will be able to accept it.


----------



## Alienfish

Saltyy said:


> Broken image at the top


This.. also dang this was bit more difficult but I'll give it a try once I'm properly awake lol


----------



## Chris

Saltyy said:


> Broken image at the top





sheilaa said:


> This.. also dang this was bit more difficult but I'll give it a try once I'm properly awake lol


Oops! It looks like that attachment was uploaded in an area of the forum regular users do not have permission to see content from, so it was showing for us but not for you! I've updated that now so you can bask in the pink.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Oops! It looks like that attachment was uploaded in an area of the forum regular users do not have permission to see content from, so it was showing for us but not for you! I've updated that now so you can bask in the pink.


Thank you  Really pretty image too <3


----------



## Vsmith

Sorry, new to this forum. Accidentally quoted the rules post while trying to figure out how to post my picture. I'll post it in another reply so as not to have the edit mark on it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Here is my submission, this is my poolside cafe!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258651265157885952just a simple sushi stand with my island's mascot!
I cant tell if I can submit this as my entry cause the rules said something about specialized food etc. But ill submit this and see if the moderators will allow it.


----------



## Aniras

Here is my little entry - made it quite early on, so it is not much. It is also directly beside my museum, so you can have a bit of cake after looking at all those fish and bugs. 







Spoiler: Construction


----------



## YueClemes

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there! Your entry doesn't quite meet our criteria. As per the rules in the OP, we need to see your character in island design mode (wearing the hardhat!) in the second picture in order to accept your entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could please update your entry to include this then we will be able to accept it.


Ohhhh i see !!! can i reupload the 2nd later when home? I'm at work atm xD


----------



## Loriii

(Removed).Thank you to all who liked/appreciated my post. Sorry had to backout. Goodluck.


----------



## skarmoury

edit: read the previous inquiries, I think I understand the definition of cafe now.


----------



## Roxxy

I have 2 different cafe/beach club areas. How do I choose ? (Or just do my usual and not enter )


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Never mind.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Here's my entry!!


----------



## Zakira

Here's my cafe/coffee shop! 





Spoiler: Construction mode picture


----------



## Aronthaer

The real contest was trying to fit my cafe into one screenshot, haha.




Me and my girlfriend love going out to boba cafes, so I did my best to make a little beachside boba shop in Animal Crossing! Stop by and enjoy some complimentary light reading, play games with friends, or just relax on a bench and listen to the ocean waves! The complimentary water cooler is there to ensure that everyone stays hydrated through the hot summer months. I hope you'll come enjoy a cup of bubble tea and slice of cake with us!



Spoiler: Hard hat photo


----------



## toadsworthy

When your campsite entry could have doubled for your cafe entry lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Spoiler: Hard Hatter








 Winter season got you shivering? Come on down to the Melursus Café for a hot cuppa joe!! We accept bells and tailors tickets here


----------



## President Lerina Cute

My Outdoor Cafe      









Spoiler: island designer mode


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I have no outdoor cafe, and I don't plan on tearing down any area on my island just to build one, therefore will not be entering this event.

Just want to wish everyone good luck!


----------



## Daisies

heres my cafe! it’s pretty basic as it’s sort of a placeholder on my island at the moment.

island designer view:


----------



## Nefarious

Here's my take.
It's more bar like, but it's still the place where everyone comes to chill out. Drink coffee, tea or _vacation juice _while doing some work, light reading or just chatting with the friendly vampire squid bartender.







Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## duckykate

uuuuuuu




island designer pic here https://ibb.co/d4xVC3H


----------



## Kurb

Ooh! I already have a base for this, so it should be east


----------



## UwU Dami

Heres my Cafe submission! Located in my shopping district of my island!



Spoiler: Submission!











Spoiler: Builder Mode!


----------



## Lady Black

Here's my café!






Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## Stella-Io

Hm, if I can use ice cream then I think I already have a cafe set up HMM


----------



## Snowifer

Finally a reason to spruce up my cafe area





Spoiler: Construction pic


----------



## jenboston22

Haha, I'm always so proud of my island until I see the amazing screenshots of other islands...  Good job everyone! I may end up posting a screenshot of my little cafe area, but I'll probably give it a bit of a spruce first.


----------



## Larsi

Noooooo.... I just removed my outside cafe a week ago after having it for months and made it into a beautiful forest part


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

oh no
outdoor cafes
the one thing im horrible at coming up with oh god

here goes nothing lmao time to brainstorm


----------



## Bcat

Question: would an outdoor bar count so long as there’s a table and chairs, or is that too outside of the realm of “cafe”


----------



## Snowesque

Wondered how long I could go without terraforming. 








Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## saucySheep

heh
i won't be participating because I have no talent in this area but I'm excited to see some of the people's pictures!!!


----------



## Bella8236

Here's my cozy seaside cafe, hope you guys like it!






Spoiler: Island Designer version


----------



## Ace Marvel

Here is my café/ brunch spot, a quiche is just out of the oven and the imperial table let's pretend are small desserts. (We really need something like that)


----------



## biibii

if our cafe is multiple levels, is there any way we could upload a video? mine is 3 stories outside;w;


----------



## Antonio

*Here's my entry! *I had no idea what I was doing, cri ;-;








Spoiler: Picture of me with island designer hat as proof that this is my island













Spoiler: Context behind the image



I literally had no solid idea, I just wanted the cafe to be...well...the outside dining option of an actual restaurant. Hence, all the outdoors eating and city-like feel I was aiming for, like eating outside at a restaurant. I don't think it's as good as I want it to be but it's better then nothing. Enjoy!


----------



## jo_electric

I have a couple other areas but this one is my favorite. My Seaside Tiki Café. Light snacks and adult drinks. Along with some headless wait staff.


----------



## Hikari

Here's my cafe "on the rocks"! It features Stonehedge and some flowers, along with some brown accents, such as the barrel and pot, to give it a real "cafe" feel! I had a lot of fun designing this one, as it gave me an idea to make a new area on my island. I hope everyone else has fun, and best of luck to everyone on earning that pink shell!  





Spoiler: Construction Photo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

A cozy little farmers market inspired cafe! I like this so much I think I might keep it :3


----------



## SirSean

Here's my very small outdoor café  (edit ramen didn't count as a cafe)





Spoiler: Construction mode


----------



## lPeachy

I’ve gotta admit this was easy as pie considering this cafe already existed on my island! 
Updated it a smidge just for this though~





Spoiler: Construction!


----------



## Sharksheep

Spoiler: Construction


----------



## Heyden

Beachside Ice Cream and Coffee






Spoiler:


----------



## Aliya

Here's my entry! I had this as a picnic area but decided to repurpose it as a cafe for the event.







Spoiler: Construction


----------



## Imbri

Well, I think this qualifies in the bare minimum sense.
My mermaid café:




And my designer mode:




Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## nerfeddude

Ahhh, I have quite a few "snack zones", but none of them can be described as a cafe. So I made one on an empty spot of my beach. 
Nothing fancy, but I somewhat like how it turned out!





Spoiler: Construction mode!


----------



## JellyLu

It's not much, and could definitely be better, but here's my cat cafe! We serve quality kitTEA and sweet biscuits that were kneaded to purrfection! 

Fall in love with one of our guests? All cats are up for adoption  haha







Spoiler: Design mode











Spoiler: Without character in frame


----------



## mayortiffany

Here is my café! It's a small board game café, centrally located by some of my villagers houses. You can enjoy a nice cup of coffee while playing a game of chess or doing some puzzles. If that doesn't pique your interest, we also have go and some books!










(Post edited with the permission of mods due to a broken image)


----------



## mogyay

yay this was fun! it's meant to be a farm cafe but i had to do a lot of squishing haha, hopefully still looks ok.. shame about the damp cakes lmaoo


----------



## Megannn_

i actually have a few cafes on my island and it was really hard to pick just one...
but this one is right on the beach so i thought it fit more for this contest. 
hope you like !


----------



## thedragmeme

Me knowing full well I'm going to terraform half my island for this


----------



## Mick

thedragmeme said:


> Me knowing full well I'm going to terraform half my island for thisView attachment 296156



Better start, clock is ticking.  


I wasn't going to have a café on my island and just make a quick cafe to tear it down after submitting... But then I had an idea and I might actually keep this


----------



## BluebearL

Thank you for this event!

This is my Three Tier Cafe! Inspired by the Southern Highlands in Australia. It's a wood fire cafe with a courtyard/main area at the bottom and two romantic tables on the upper tiers/cliffs. Nice and warm in the winter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+ Construction picture:


----------



## Magnolia_

This is Magnolia's cafe (during it's quieter hours)!  I couldn't fit everything into this picture, but to the right, there's just an incline and a menu chalkboard sign.








Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## xiheeet

I redid my whole cafe for this, haha, it's not fully what I envisioned but it will do for now ;A; its a socially distancing cafe and you pick up your drinks at the stall rather than going inside the cafe lolol





Spoiler: hard at work!! safety helmet on


----------



## seliph

here's my cat café!








Spoiler: the manager is quite... slow


----------



## Brun2166

My maid cafe
id


----------



## Corndoggy

mine is sweet and simple, like me island haha. Also its main seller is its tropical punch


----------



## tajikey

Outdoor cafe area serving espresso with cream and sugar, mom's strawberry chocolate cake, and ice cold fruit-infused water. There's a small stage for an acoustic set, and a clay pot tip jar.

Come, hang your hat, and join with friends for a nice and relaxing break from the rigorous job of Island Rep.


----------



## LoserMom

Here’s my little cafe 







Spoiler


----------



## g u a v a

hi here is my entry. i decided to make a fruit juice cafe. it’s called “the fruit cup” and serves fruit juice and bento boxes. 

i decided to limit myself to using crafted items with supplies that i can get from nook miles island. it was a cool challenge! 

i hope the second pic counts for the “wearing the island designer hat”, i took it while i was making my cafe.


----------



## The Pennifer

Here is my retro 50s Diner Cafe ... I put this together as soon as I could get all the pieces! I adore retro 50s so I had so much fun tweaking my existing cafe ... I had trouble with my images ... hope it’s not too dark ...


----------



## wanderlust//

Hi! Here’s my little zen cafe entry~
Absolutely nothing special, but I did put a lot of effort into it haha. Was originally going to build it and tear it down later but I kind of like it?? Idk?




Lol, please ignore the fact that the surrounding areas of my cafe are bare asf, this is the first thing I’ve started building since I decided to tear my stuff down and change my theme!



Spoiler: Construction!


----------



## pipty

Lavender cafe + cottage at sunset 



Spoiler











Edited for typo not for images


----------



## Piggleton

Oh man oh man! I have two little cafe areas. Will have to decide on one to submit!


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

It’s funny, I already made one, just recently finished it for now. Pirate themed of course.


----------



## Alienfish

Hopefully I can finish mine up today, just need to order a couple of things maybe :3

Also lovely cafés, just gonna say some of of you used direct social media image uploads and I can't see them :c


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

I saved mine to face book, then on iPad saved pic and then added as attachment.


----------



## Alienfish

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> I saved mine to face book, then on iPad saved pic and then added as attachment.


I think it's mostly twitter ones that break for me, also if someone accidentally used imgur post link rather than i.imgur link though the ones I saw was mostly the twimg things.


----------



## skarmoury

SirSean said:


> Here's my very small outdoor café
> View attachment 295989
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Construction mode
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295992


WOAH i love what you did with the noodles!! super cute and creative!
Do you think I could ask the design code for it?


----------



## Alienfish

Forget all you heard about those "hard rocks" and come to the real deal!






Construction helmet picture:


----------



## KittenNoir

Teddy Bears Picnic Cafe


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

Didn’t read the rules fully, affected second picture.


----------



## seliph

seliph said:


> here's my cat café!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the manager is quite... slow


@LaBelleFleur is my island designer image ok? some people (on discord) are saying its broken but others are saying they can see it so idk if i should edit


----------



## Pintuition

Here's a little shot of "Cafe Coral Key" at golden hour- a nice place to stop for a coffee and pastry while visiting the shops and marketplace!







Spoiler: Construction Mode Photo


----------



## SirSean

skarmoury said:


> WOAH i love what you did with the noodles!! super cute and creative!
> Do you think I could ask the design code for it?



They're actually some design I found on Instagram let me see if I can find the code for it


----------



## Hydrangea028

Cerulean's local neighbourhood cafe, with a small patch of native flowers.








Spoiler: Construction photo


----------



## Zane

what is this, a café for ants?







Spoiler: island designer mode








this was fun to build, might actually keep it for awhile


----------



## Piggleton

Got lucky with this challenge! Not many areas of my island are decorated but I do have a small cafe library that I set aside for my dear Fauna.


----------



## thedragmeme

Mick said:


> Better start, clock is ticking.


Time Travel is very helpful for things like this~


----------



## GEEBRASS

Cue up Animal City on the Lily Record Player!


----------



## Shyria

Here's my entry! A lil cafe area close to the shops, where every single one of my resident apparently refuses to ever set foot 



Spoiler












[EDIT: added the construction mode picture, sorry about that!]


----------



## Arckaniel

Finally finished! I can now sleep.  
I incorporated the cafe to my island build and theme that way I won't have to remove it anymore cuz I'm too lazy to do that. 
Anyways here's my rooftop deck cafe for my restaurant/inn:


----------



## BetsySundrop

My cafe. Simple, open space, and mostly pink...lol.


----------



## marylu

My fruit juice stand with my designs 







Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## amemome

Small cafe by the shore:






Spoiler: May I take your order?


----------



## niconii

My small neighborhood cafe/bakery. It’s besides my rose garden - both places I’m thinking of moving soon to finally finish my neighborhood haha.



Spoiler: Character with construction hat on!






Aka thought it’d balance it out if I had one more table on the right side so added one today.


----------



## duckvely

Here's my entry!







Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bcat said:


> Question: would an outdoor bar count so long as there’s a table and chairs, or is that too outside of the realm of “cafe”


You could include aspects of a bar, but the theme is "café", so it ultimately must be recognizable as a café.


biibii said:


> if our cafe is multiple levels, is there any way we could upload a video? mine is 3 stories outside;w;


Sorry, it must be a static photograph.


seliph said:


> @LaBelleFleur is my island designer image ok? some people (on discord) are saying its broken but others are saying they can see it so idk if i should edit


I can't see it unfortunately.   Could you please edit?

All entries up until this post have been reviewed!  If I've liked your post, it means it's been accepted.  If I didn't like your post, you should have a PM from me explaining what you need to do in order for your post to be accepted.


----------



## seliph

LaBelleFleur said:


> I can't see it unfortunately.   Could you please edit?



i updated it with an imgur link hopefully it works now!


----------



## Oldtimer

This event has been so much fun and is definitely encouraging me to go outside my typical style! So far I have very little pink on my island so had a great time going all out with the pink for my coastal cafe!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

getting that seashell >:]

Welcome to Shywine's observatory café! 



Spoiler









Enjoy a nice cup of coffee or tea while you stargaze. The caffeine may also help keep you awake all night to keep discovering new stars and constellations! If you're lucky enough, you might catch a nice firework show too!



Spoiler: island designer mode


----------



## nyx~

*My bamboo cafe!*





Spoiler: Construction Hat


----------



## Fenix

My little beach café












Spoiler: Cute fireworks picture I needed to share


----------



## charlie_moo_

Rainbow's little Beach Cafe 






Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## wearebap

For this challenge I created a small cafe right beside a river/ocean. On the left side is the small cafe with limited seating. And to the right, is a very tiny garden that is a part of the cafe! With an open view to watch the ocean waves ^_^ It was a little rushed and last minute but hopefully in the future I can do better!





Spoiler: Click to see some angled shots and the proof! <3


----------



## BetsySundrop

charlie_moo_ said:


> Rainbow's little Beach Cafe
> 
> View attachment 296765
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Island Designer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296766


Love that rainbow pattern! Do you have a qr code for the design? I love it.


----------



## Kris107

Come get a refreshing drink at my tiki bar! Construction hat picture in spoilers.





Spoiler: Construction hat pic


----------



## Aronthaer

Kris107 said:


> Come get a refreshing drink at my tiki bar! Construction hat picture in spoilers.View attachment 296850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Construction hat pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296855



This is my girlfriend and she's a lot better than me so she better win or I'm suing

jkjk


----------



## charlie_moo_

BetsySundrop said:


> Love that rainbow pattern! Do you have a qr code for the design? I love it.


Here it is


----------



## Dunquixote

edit: whoops wrong thread sorry


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Here is my little beach side cafe.


----------



## eko

I've been on the fence about having an outdoor cafe so this was a good excuse to finally make an attempt  
This was originally a more traditional and neat/modern library-cafe, but it looked very out of place since it's in the middle of the graveyard... so I instead tried making a spooky, abandoned library site that's been turned into a makeshift coffee stop by the local residents!


----------



## JellyBeans

Cambry's riverside cafe! this has been a wip for so long so the temptation of the pink shell collectible finally gave me the motivation to finish it haha. grab a slice of cake, cup of coffee, a book and admire the view! playground next door to deposit the children in while you relax  (or the funfair behind if need be)



Spoiler: island designer pic


----------



## thedragmeme

Here it is! The cozy cafe that leads to a secluded table on the sweet secret beach~


----------



## digimon

here’s my entry! it‘s the perfect date night spot beside lover’s lake 







Spoiler: island editor mode: enable


----------



## Mary

Yay, wave #2! My café is on the upper floor of my library, and here are the photos!


Spoiler: wisteria's library cafe!











Spoiler: island designer pic


----------



## RedPanda

Lemuria Riverside Cafe features coffee and espresso drinks as well as fresh baked goods. Open from 7am until sunset! (FYI, yellow color is b/c it was photographed at around 6:30 - aka golden hour!)


----------



## Milleram

Here's my cafe. I made the Starbucks rug myself, and it took forever. XD


----------



## Antonio

*An Outside Miniature-Cafe*
Regarding my last entry, it was *denied by the staff* so I'm resubmitting a new one...

Hidden between the waterfalls and society, lies a hidden cafe where you can cook, store drinks, and eat the finest food fitted for a king! 







Spoiler: Larger Version













Spoiler: Version w/ me in the image










I hope this is considered more of a cafe, due to the kitchen and multiple seating's.​


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Hello~







Spoiler


----------



## kayleee

Just a little outdoor cafe featuring a typewriter in place of a cash register lol







Spoiler: construction hat


----------



## lana.

here’s my cafe:


Spoiler










the top one is the entry, there was just no place that my island rep could hide for it haha


----------



## BetsySundrop

charlie_moo_ said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 296890


Tysm!


----------



## Mayor Moon

kayleee said:


> Just a little outdoor cafe featuring a typewriter in place of a cash register lol
> 
> View attachment 297054
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: construction hat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297055


Hello! I was wondering how you got the little flower vines hanging down from the stall. your cafe looks amazing btw!


----------



## Xeleron

Stop by the Café before touring Emerald's museum! Coffee of the day is 'Café de olla' which is brewed in a clay pot, alongside a cinnamon stick and piloncillo (cane sugar), or instead of coffee, our flavored tea of the day is our new 'Mint Peach' tea that can be enjoyed both hot or iced.





Spoiler: Island Designer Mode + Laptop design code








> The laptop's TBT design comes courtesy from a user on the forum, for more info click *HERE!*


----------



## kayleee

Mayor Moon said:


> Hello! I was wondering how you got the little flower vines hanging down from the stall. your cafe looks amazing btw!


It’s a design I found online! And then I just customized the stall item with it. The person’s creator code is MA-7414-4688-6996  and thank you!!


----------



## Mayor Moon

kayleee said:


> It’s a design I found online! And then I just customized the stall item with it. The person’s creator code is MA-7414-4688-6996  and thank you!!


Tysm! good luck!


----------



## cocoacat

Come have some coffee and cake at the Sweet Mermaid cafe by the dock! We have strawberry smoothies, too.   






And the hardhat pic with fireworks! + bonus pic.


Spoiler









In case anyone is wondering...
The lovely sea turtle pattern I saw on reddit. The creator is Amber from Merak and the code is MA-3175-4516-8285.
The stall pattern and floor are my own.


----------



## MasterM64

Yellow Lighthouse Tiki Hut


----------



## Rowlet28

I just did a quick stop kind of cafe. It was inspired by a scene of a movie.


----------



## r a t

My small garden farm shop cafe (or something like that lol), loving all the entries so far!!!


----------



## skarmoury

Welcome to Milkiss' Beachfront Music Cafe! We have good food, chill music by the bay, and a special guest singer every Saturdays at 8 PM! (You wouldn't want to miss his hit single, _Wonderwall_  )







Spoiler: hardhat mode activated!


----------



## DawnAri

what a cute challenge! I already had this on my island from before the challenge, I hope it fit's the criteria:

Bakery café
Palplace's bakery café is located close to the beach, and in front of the orange orchard. 
It's the perfect hangout for every visitor, and seeing as it's located arround our island's hotel,
it is also the perfect spot to receive a warm and tasty welcome. 





Spoiler: picture during island works






bonus pictures taken at the same time/moment as my entry picture


----------



## Chynna

Here's my entry!


----------



## psiJordan

Here’s Lilac’s newly renovated Downtown Rooftop Café!! Perfect for breezy mornings & naps 





Spoiler: Construction pic


----------



## pizzabutts

the sideways one is proof


----------



## Sidney

My seaside mermaid cafe !! 



And the mermaid at work


----------



## Mikaiah

Tea, Coffee and Cakes at the garden cafe <3



Spoiler: island designer mode


----------



## Catharina

This is my cafe on a small island! Here you can drink coffee / tea and eat a delicious piece of cake while listening to music or reading a good book.
Goodluck everyone <33





Spoiler: Construction mode activated!


----------



## Toska

Here's Laverre's  outdoor cafe! Features coffee and tea, along with some music to truly liven the experience. If you're feeling brave, there's a guitar and mic with you name on it! Thanks for giving me a reason to redo my cafe... it truly needed it \







Spoiler: Construction Mode


----------



## justalittlemad

My lovely little cafe:



The worker taking a well earned break:


----------



## Serabee

My entry! I put together a cute little cafe overlooking my town's lighthouse. No filters or anything used, I just took it during the first fireworks show 
Construction pic in the spoiler, since it didn't want it to be distracting...



Spoiler: Construction pic!








I hope it's alright I took it the next morning, I totally forgot to take it at the same time  If anything, I think it may be EXTRA proof this is my island, lol


----------



## NyattaSama

My entry!

Fancy tea shop in my onsen hotel:





Oops... misread the rules... Edited so that I only enter one for the contest! 



Spoiler: Proof


----------



## mitfy

oh boy! time to show off my.......... *boardwalk diner/cafe! ☀*


----------



## loveclove

Here's my cafe by the river! Makes me think of Paris





I really want the Pink Shell so I have been doing all sorts of things with my cafe since the event came out... But ultimately I decided to get it back to how it was before, simple, that's how I really liked it! 
I hope someone from the staff likes it too!

Construction screenshot:


----------



## river

A cozy riverside café on a warm summer afternoon...





As with my campsite, it's pretty simple. I'm not creative enough to pull it off but I love seeing all the themed cafés and the clever use of space here. Cafés are more versatile than I had anticipated!

Good luck to everyone!



Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## WigginsFTW

Cafe Disco! We also have a to-go station for the ones that wanna relax at home and enjoy some disco flavored coffee! Wanna dance and or play some pool? Come on down! DISCO CAFE!! 







Spoiler: Construction Take


----------



## Verecund

Here's my simple little café area!








Spoiler: Island Designer Image


----------



## Valzed

Here's my entry. Thank you for such fun mini events!

Welcome to Amity's Fruit & Fun Cafe! We offer fruit infused water & fresh fruit for snacking in a fun outdoor setting!





We take safety very serious here on Amity - even while having fun!


----------



## Plume

Thanks for hosting another contest! This is my beach-side cafe. Visitors can enter it from the beach entrance, or through a stall-lined marketplace trail.


----------



## chocosongee

Made my outside cafe to another reference of the Ghibli Studio movie Kiki's Delivery Service! 






Spoiler: Construction


----------



## oak

My humble café hidden in the woods. Not many people pass through Usagi but it's a perfect spot for a few tired travellers in the village. Gaston can usually be found there drinking his coffee black with a slice of carrot cake.





Construction Picture


Spoiler


----------



## Oldcatlady

I have a 2 tier bookstore cafe but it doesn’t fit into the picture well ;-;

So here’s my second Starbucks near the airport lol








Spoiler: construction


----------



## LaBelleFleur

NyattaSama said:


> My entry!
> 
> My train station Cafe! (There's a train station in front of my RS and this is right next to it)
> 
> View attachment 297489
> 
> Fancy tea shop in my onsen hotel:
> 
> View attachment 297492
> 
> Beachside tea parlor:
> 
> View attachment 297490
> 
> Oops... misread the rules...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297507View attachment 297508View attachment 297509


While all of your areas are lovely, I can only accept one as your submission.  Please edit your post to reflect which entry you'd like me to count, thanks!

All posts up to this point have been reviewed.  If your post has been liked, it's been accepted; if not, you should have a PM from me letting you know what needs to be updated for your entry to be eligible.


----------



## Bcat

Behold: the pride and joy of my island: DJ G-Nome’s seaside rave! You’ll have to appease the Council of Gnome to gain entry, but once you’re in it’s smooth sailing. Enjoy some cold drinks and snacks while you dance the night away to the DJ’s sick beats  






edited for a typo


----------



## Coach

My entry is an enchanting little cafe which frequently hosts the local book club. The donuts are the best around!





Spoiler: Construction


----------



## JSS

Bcat said:


> Behold: the pride and joy of my island: DJ G-Nome’s seaside rave! You’ll have to appease the Council of Gnome to gain entry, but once you’re in it’s smooth sailing. Enjoy some cold drinks and snacks while you dance the night away to the DJ’s sick beats
> View attachment 297690
> View attachment 297691
> edited for a typo


I was there just yesterday but it brings back memories already!


----------



## Luxsama

My cafe actually expands more towards the left but this is the main area 






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## azurill

Here is my Oceanside cafe : 
Come sit down and listen to some music. Enjoy some fruit smoothies and fresh fruit snacks.


----------



## BungoTheElf

-ˋˏ  fruity fresh in frescas  ˊˎ-


----------



## IonicKarma

Welcome to Arcadia's Seaside Cafe!  Please take a seat and one of our crabs will take your order shortly.  








Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## Bmorefossil

Friendships famous Luna cafe. Lunas house has been renovated into a multi-themed restaurant with the first floor being a cafe/bakery. Grab a seat outside and enjoy the lovely scenery, fireworks and if you are lucky maybe even a few shooting stars! 




Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I already had a cafe set up so this gave me a good excuse to finish it! I had trouble fitting it all in frame as well as picking what cafe too use, I have a few strewn about my island. But I felt this one gave off the most "cafe" vibes.






Spoiler: Construction image


----------



## NyattaSama

LaBelleFleur said:


> While all of your areas are lovely, I can only accept one as your submission.  Please edit your post to reflect which entry you'd like me to count, thanks!
> 
> All posts up to this point have been reviewed.  If your post has been liked, it's been accepted; if not, you should have a PM from me letting me know what needs to be updated for your entry to be eligible.


Thanks for letting me know! I will edit my post and only enter one of them ^_^


----------



## Miss Misty

My cozy little cocoa and cakes café tucked into a little jungle nook just off the beach.



Spoiler: Island Designer Photo


----------



## Ginkgo

fruitwreath said:


> Me when I see that the theme is an outdoor café, and I hate outdoor cafés
> View attachment 295438



Before I post my entry I just wanted to say it took me the absolute f out how FOURTY of you powerliked this post and how I got notifications about this up til _today_

But my fellow gastronomical amenities in the open-enemies... we still gotta get this blue shell amirite? 





Here's Café Sakoko (サココ), which saw it's grand opening today! (and will see it's grand closing tomorrow)



Spoiler: Bob The Builder-Mode







It is absolutely aggravating to me just how much of my backdrop got swallowed by Nintendos big stinky camera. But that's also what I GET for making it two floors! EXCEPT YOU ALSO CANT EVEN SEE THE SECOND FLOOR!!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal

deep within the island of kiyose is a secret cafe secluded from the main parts of the island. The cafe is enveloped in nature and fresh air, good musci accompanied by the ear-pleasing chirps of the birds, and is always filled with the aroma of freshly brewed black coffee, delighting your senses. Only the villagers that know their way around the island would know where this quaint secret of a cafe is located. Leaving the cafe would be hard to, cos why would you wanna leave this place?






Spoiler






Spoiler






[ /spoiler] [ /spoiler]


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Welp my sushi stand got denied but here you go.
This new cafe is open for business! Ah yes I used a lot of custom designs from online. I'll list them down below. I defused the candles and Tall Lanterns cause it was the morning.






Spoiler:  First Guest!



Oooo a new customer. Who is it?




Oh my! Outer Space people want Coffee or something?





Spoiler: Bonus



Technically Raymond was my first guest well because this:




I was still fixing a few things. He was sniffing the cake. Don't ruin the cake!





Spoiler: Custom Patterns used!





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251530425169850368

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACQR/comments/g7mumx
















Spoiler:  Island Designer Mode + Night time picture!


----------



## Barney

We have a few little cafés on our island, but this is our coastal one...







Spoiler


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Ooh loved this challenge, good luck everyone!

Welcome to the Hedgepetal cafe shop where you can enjoy a cool or warm beverage served with some sweet cake besides the lake. Dogs welcome! 







Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## Emmsey

Not much of a cafe but pretty much the only place left standing as massive terraforming goes on. The plaza cafe.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Never entered a competition before so why not














Spoiler: men at work


----------



## Nicole.

I've heard its the best rated cafe in Te Fiti!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm dreading this competition. I don't feel like redoing my cafe but I want the blue shell so I don't know


----------



## Jacob

Here is my vaporwave-cafe  







Spoiler:  construction!


----------



## Imbri

Milky star said:


> I'm dreading this competition. I don't feel like redoing my cafe but I want the blue shell so I don't know


Please enter. I'm sure your cafe looks great!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Imbri said:


> Please enter. I'm sure your cafe looks great!


Aha I'll enter and try my best! I'm currently working on it!


----------



## 99xyx

Here is my entry! Didn't all fit in one shot, but got most of it.    




Bob the builder mode:


----------



## loveclove

Oooh so many good ones. I feel like this wave will be harder than the previous one


----------



## toadsworthy

Here is my Cafe!
Been loving the Tree Standees and how well they go with Norma's vibe!


----------



## That animal crossing meme

fruitwreath said:


> Me when I see that the theme is an outdoor café, and I hate outdoor cafés
> View attachment 295438


Same here. My dad, cos it's a family island :/ , is making an afternoon tea area, and I'm dying.


----------



## Lanstar

I welcome you all to sunlight cafe! I tried what I could with what limited space I had available:






Spoiler: Construction Mode


----------



## Larsi

Since my island has a lot of forest the cafe is also in a forest style with a lot of natural feeling items  Not a large restaurant but enough for my villagers to share a simple drink with me


----------



## DaCoSim

I luv that this is the theme! I didn’t even have to do anything!!!  This is my outdoor diner. I luv the retro diner set soooo much!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



DaCoSim said:


> I luv that this is the theme! I didn’t even have to do anything!!!  This is my outdoor diner. I luv the retro diner set soooo much!



Well heck. This is mine but I didn’t construct anything. Can I add my spoiler in on this same post?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

I’m going to do this again since I just learned how to post pics from my switch lite. I’m sorry! Here is my outdoor diner. I luv this area so much!


----------



## Allytria

Welcome to *Pink Paw Cafe *
Have a nice slice of cake and a warm cup of coffee to settle down with.. All while enjoying the company of the island cats! Every cup is made with sugar and love~ ♡

All the cats on my island have a spot in the cafe!

thanks for hosting and good luck to everyone!
(Yes I love pink)


----------



## cicely

i didn't rly want a cafe so i tried to make the teeniest cafe i could....it's whatever
i'm amazed by other people's entries though!


----------



## EpicDoodle

here's my small cafe area! overall area is a wip but i got most of it done and i like how it looks so far :0 the stairs lead to my library c':





Spoiler: island designer mode


----------



## courtxh

My little cliffside cafe, built to accompany my two-level outdoor library


----------



## Sami913

Sweetie‘a Surfside cafe!!
Enjoy a yummy snack or a cool drink after a long day in the water!
Construction (proof) getting started before the sun even rises!


----------



## The Pennifer

Oh my goodness! I absolutely LOVE those chairs!! I’ve never seen them ... what are they? I’m going to go hunting to find them


----------



## rosabelle

Little beach café 






Spoiler: Island Designer mode


----------



## Xeleron

The Pennifer said:


> Oh my goodness! I absolutely LOVE those chairs!! I’ve never seen them ... what are they? I’m going to go hunting to find them ❤


Whose chairs are you talking about? Are you talking about these?


 The stripped pattern is something they customized


----------



## kikotoot

I initially wanted to go for a "Second floor of the coffee shop" vibe with this one: make it cozy, with a few cups here and there, but mostly deserted and used for work by students at the (hypothetical) nearby university, or a quick solo reading sesh when it's snowing too harshly to continue your walk outside.

That look ended up being too desolate for right next to the museum though (I had no cafe prior so had to make one from scratch, and that was the only open plot of land to work with).

What ended up being created was something I'm incredibly happy with: it's the museum's outdoor kid's pit-stop cafe! Why pit-fall, when you can pit-stop, and pick up an educational read by our pseudo outdoor, outdoor seating, or engage in arts and crafts or boardgames with friends, all over your choice of a hot chocolate or juice, with soup and bread on the side if you need to satiate your hanger before play. (Apologies for the run-on sentence, but thank you for giving me the push to make what will likely be a permanent addition to DawnShore!)


----------



## amandalore

Everyone’s entries are amazing so far! I decided to design a Kawaii(cute) cafe.


----------



## The Pennifer

Xeleron said:


> Whose chairs are you talking about? Are you talking about these?
> View attachment 298382 The stripped pattern is something they customized


Thank you so much! I searched and searched and could not find it! I really think they’re adorable 
Yes, I thought I was quoting sami913’s post lol


----------



## _Rainy_

Here’s mine. I revamped my already existing cafe.





Spoiler: Design mode


----------



## marieheiwa




----------



## Maplelily




----------



## mangoe

Is it ok if this cafe is on the beach?


----------



## Sweetley

I've never made an outdoor café before, so this my very first attempt of making one...








Spoiler: The other picture


----------



## Barney

leif_the_sloth said:


> Is it ok if this cafe is on the beach?



Given that it's meant to be a 'coastal' café, I should think so!


----------



## cucumberzest

_Come unwind with a warm cuppa and an enthralling book in a small slice of ethereality, secluded from outside interference. Let the fresh earth, floral, and water scents encompass you, filling you with comfort in the frigid night air. As the quiet sounds of nature lull you, blurring the line between reality and fantasy, periodically take a lazy gander at your surroundings as you might catch a glimpse of fluttering wings or wondering hops from curious creatures wanting to join you during your moonlit tranquility._



Spoiler


----------



## justina

Here is my little butterfly garden coffee cafe


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Wow. So many great entries and ideas! Don't mind me, just here for the participation trophy XD 

My tiny cafe is located in the backyard of Hornsby's and Carrie's mansions. It features a terrace in a beautiful rock garden, while also given a great view of the flower fields behind it. It's a nice place for a cup of tea after working those flower fields!


----------



## seliph

Maplelily said:


> View attachment 298529


the noh mask has me dying


----------



## Xeleron

Tinkeringbell said:


> Wow. So many great entries and ideas! Don't mind me, just here for the participation trophy XD


I second this, especially with how many great entries there are already!


----------



## Tyconic

Do we post entries here? 
Please quote me with an answer so I get notification of the answer! 

Thanks!


----------



## Imbri

Tinkeringbell said:


> Wow. So many great entries and ideas! Don't mind me, just here for the participation trophy XD


Same. I love the creativity people are showing. I'm just hoping for the pretty blue shell.


----------



## elo-chan

Nothing too crazy. Participation points please xD​


----------



## Azrael

Tyconic said:


> Do we post entries here?
> Please quote me with an answer so I get notification of the answer!
> 
> Thanks!



yup!


----------



## Megannn_

Is it just one winner ?


----------



## Sharksheep

Megannn_ said:


> Is it just one winner ?




No it's staff favorites. Wave one had multiple winners but I don't think they say how many winners there will be total.


----------



## Megannn_

Sharksheep said:


> No it's staff favorites. Wave one had multiple winners but I don't think they say how many winners there will be total.


Ahhh ok good. Better chance to maybe win then lol


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> No it's staff favorites. Wave one had multiple winners but I don't think they say how many winners there will be total.


Wave 2 could easily have a different amount of staff favourites to Wave 1. We figure out the number of staff favourites awarded at the end based on overall amount of entrants, number of entrants that received a staff nomination, how many staff nominations each nominated entry received, etc. In short it's based on a lot of math rather than us deciding, "let's have X number of staff favourites this time."


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Night time café~
My style is simple yet quaint!





Spoiler: in building mode


----------



## Masenkochick

My desserts cafe!







Spoiler





1


----------



## Azrael

*Bee Elsewhere Café *​On the small island of Elsewhere, there is a local café that supplies some of the best honey you can find! They serve up loose leaf tea paired with the perfect honey. Nestled in a cozy little spot on the island, it's the perfect place to sit back with a good book and take a break from the world around you.  



Spoiler











​


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Azrael said:


> *Bee Elsewhere Café *​On the small island of Elsewhere, there is a local café that supplies some of the best honey you can find! They serve up loose leaf tea paired with the perfect honey. Nestled in a cozy little spot on the island, it's the perfect place to sit back with a good book and take a break from the world around you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So cute! You should get Flick to make you some bee models!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Welcome to the new and improved Erinacea Museum Cafe, ready to meet all your caffeine needs (even at the crack of dawn ). Now also featuring a cozy reading area, and fresh baked goods.






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## Azrael

Farfle_Productions said:


> So cute! You should get Flick to make you some bee models!


Thank you! I know I keep forgetting to give him my bees! There are so many things I want models of and need multiple! Lol I was doing butteries first but up next is definitely bees!!!


----------



## Amilee

here is my cafe next to the museum  








Spoiler


----------



## milkie

here's my little woodland cafe i actually tore it down today but it was my first decorated area


----------



## Mairmalade

It always amazes me to see the different ways you all find fo use certain items.


----------



## Dunquixote

Mairmalade said:


> It always amazes me to see the different ways you all find fo use certain items.



Same here!  I think at least half of the fun of designing in my opinion as well as finding inspiration from other people’s designs is discovering multiple ways to use items.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

My little museum side cafe is the one area of my island where I went a bit more minimalist. I know it isn't necessarily fancy or elaborate, but I like how it turned out, with it's clean, simple look (and a little spot for some indie performances) 





I hope it is okay that the pictures are from different times of day.


----------



## litilravnur

Park Café in Ravnur, today's special: espresso and lemon & meringue pie  








Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## ~Kilza~

Here's my pop-up cafe on the upper level of my island. Nothing too fancy, just looking mainly for those participation points, lol


----------



## Pyoopi

Come freeze and die at this winter shipwreck cafe. 







Spoiler: Bob the Builder mode


----------



## Karmahri

Welcome to Starbarks cafe! My local coffee shop has a reading area so I thought I would try and make my cafe a cozy place where you can drink coffee, eat cupcakes, and read ^_^ 





Spoiler: construction photo


----------



## Mick

I thought it said "bear" on the plans but apparently it was meant to have a "bar". Either Tom made a typing mistake or I read it wrong but that's not my fault! He should just have made it with pictures because I am not that great at reading.

Anyway, the "Pawsitive Vibes Café" is now open for business.






I can proudly claim ownership to any custom designs you might find in this picture (though the pawprints on the ground come with the game).


Spoiler: Here's a proud construction worker


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: hardhat










hopefully this counts


----------



## Rosie977

My seaside cafe, run by Marshal!





Spoiler: Construction mode


----------



## Cass123

Edit to remove spoilers since I must not have used correctly.


----------



## Kadori

L'automne Café





Spoiler: Hard Hat








J'espère que vous avez apprécié votre séjour.​


----------



## Nougat

Welcome to the Pink Shell Café! A shoreside cafe where you can dock your boat when you want a little break on land, just be sure to use the rope so it doesn't float off. Here you can enjoy a cup of delicious coffee (made with exclusively imported The Roost coffee beans) or tea, as well as some delicious artisanal treats homemade by the café owner. Grab a seat on the wooden deck with an ocean view, or grab a pillow and enjoy our relaxing area by the waterfall. We’re open all day and evening, and pets are welcome too! 



Spoiler: construction










​


----------



## Clock

Here's my entry!
I tried my best this time to make it look nicer than my campsite.
Also I decided to take a picture of it with fireworks if its ok​





The poolside cafe serves both hot and cold drinks as well!


Spoiler: Hardhat








The creator code of the path is MA-8285-8825-5686


----------



## Sheep Villager

When the palest of the summer roses bloom, the White Rose Cafè opens its doors. Let your taste buds enjoy the finest rose hip tea as the petals all around you flutter in the breeze, bringing with them a sweet aroma.

As the season passes and the roses fade, so does the cafè. With one last flurry of petals it vanishes as if it was never there to begin with.

_Just try not to disappear alongside with it.



Spoiler: Hardhattin'











_

Oop. Here is my entry for Wave 2! 

I didn't have a cafè on my island already so I had to whip something up. I admit I'm not the best at cafès but I had fun last round. Thanks for hosting this event, it's given me such a boost of confidence when it comes to posting my creations.​


----------



## daisyy

The cafe of Shangri-La, a cute spot to enjoy a little cake and tea in the afternoon with a view of the beach to the south and the extensive flower gardens to the north.


----------



## pochy

cashew café ! a floral place to sit down next to the seaside and sip on some brewed beans.





Spoiler: build mode








edit: image sizing !!


----------



## Chris

*I'd like all the pink shells please. *
*NB: staff entries are not eligible for prizes; this is just for fun.*​


----------



## Crash

hey look, i'm not submitting my entry 40 mins before the deadline this time 
sorry if my pics are huge, i'm on my phone and can't resize them rn








Spoiler: pic w/ construction hat on


----------



## Paperboy012305

_*Neoleafton's Cafe:*

Relax yourself with a cup o' joe or bask in with our sweet treats as well. Needless to say this Cafe is also my resident rep's home, with an extra cafe in the basement if the outside is booked. (But since I can't show the inside, and it not being ready at all, this will have to do.__)



Spoiler: Of course, here's men (Well, man) at work...










_Since my town is elegant garden themed, I thought of my cafe to have it black and white styled.​


----------



## NuttyS

Cafe isn’t my strong point lol. But welcome to the mermaid cafe I guess!


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, one of my first projects, my little beach bar 
  Edit as entry wasn’t acceptable


----------



## charicharn

Here is my little Blue Rose Cafe  Waterfalls and overlooking the ocean.


----------



## Maplelily

Sheep Villager said:


> ​



What’s the item your globe is on called?!​


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Maplelily said:


> What’s the item your globe is on called?!​


Customised ironwood low table.


----------



## Kattea

My Santorini-inspired beach cafe!






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## xSuperMario64x

would a diner setting count as something like a cafe? I have a diner area with some coffee mugs and a cupcake. I don't have any furniture to make a good cafe unfortunately.


----------



## Cadbberry

Welcome to the Windsor Cafe, conveniently located between the Able Sisters and Nooks Cranny!






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## Hedgehugs

It was a bit hard trying to get the full thing in the image but I think I've got everything that was important.
Also, my villagers are a bunch of fruitarians so no coffee to see here, sorry.
If my entry doesn't count I'm putting a bunch of coffee cups everywhere and calling it a cafe.


----------



## th8827

Technically not a Café, but close enough.



Spoiler: Hardhat


----------



## Bunnii

I made a fancy cafe for my island 







Spoiler: Island Designer Mode



this was taken at like 12pm while the first one was taken at 6am which is why the lighting looks different btw


----------



## p e p p e r

My little cafe that’s right next to the museum








Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## glow

Spoiler


----------



## Yujian

I decided to break my no cafes rule just this once and put this together real quick


----------



## boorah

Whether you've been surfing off the boardwalk or need to rest your feet after a long day of strolling Museum Heights, nothing caps off a perfect day in Kosmos like dessert at Merengue's. How does she keep those popsicles frozen? Rhino secrets.



Spoiler: DESIGNER MODE


----------



## LaBelleFleur

All entries up to this point have been reviewed!  If you have not submitted yet, you have a little under 36 hours left to do so.  Please don't forget to include a picture of you rocking that Island Designer hard hat!


----------



## winter notes

/


----------



## lieryl

Spoiler: hard hat bb <3








anyone down for a lonely trip to the café?​


----------



## Rubombee

Here's mine! Tbh I just tried my best with whatever I already had lying around xD
Hope the entry is valid! (I forgot to take the island designer pic yesterday, so they're not at the same time of day, sorry :'D)






Spoiler: Island Designer pic


----------



## AtomicNyx

*This is my entry, welcome to my Kitty Cafe!! ^.^ *
Where you can grab a cup of coffee or fruit infused water, chips, cupcakes, shaved ice, a slice of your favorite cake or a bag a chips! Enjoy doing some work with the ocean as your view. Maybe pick up our Nintendo switch for countless hours of fun. Relax on our comfy sofa and read up on the latest celebrity gossip _(I hear Isla Luna is home to an up-and-coming pop star princess!)_ Bring some friends and catch up with a lovely chat. Or simply stop by to play with our furry felines _(who will no doubt entertain you with their antics!)_ *:3* Whichever you choose, Kitty Cafe welcomes you* c:*








Spoiler: Island Designer POV @ NIGHT


----------



## Autbird

I love my cafe in the quiet hours. <3 







Spoiler: One bonus for layout


----------



## Artemis.29

The best place to rewind on my island after a long day of terraforming 






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## itsmxuse

I loved the idea of trying this out, it’s actually giving me the motivation to sort my island out  
So I tried my best at doing a little cafe which is right by The Able Sisters for that after shop sit down and relax with a coffee experience 





Spoiler: Safety hard hat


----------



## Aromatisse

Here's my entry, a little canal café. ^-^






Spoiler: Construction mode ⚒


----------



## grah

Little hang out cafe, a place to chill out, read, eat cake and drink tea and coffee. Took me the whole week plus to get this together, and I'm so happy with how it turned out! I wasn't thinking of having a cafe on my island but I'm glad this event made me make one! 


Spoiler: Hard hat picture


----------



## Dio

allybishop said:


> View attachment 299649
> 
> Little hang out cafe, a place to chill out, read, eat cake and drink tea and coffee. Took me the whole week plus to get this together, and I'm so happy with how it turned out! I wasn't thinking of having a cafe on my island but I'm glad this event made me make one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hard hat picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299650


wow i really love this one one of my favorites so far honestly


----------



## petrichr

I wish the season/weather was better but I had a snowstorm during the day so I've settled for this late night pic. 





Spoiler: Designer Mode


----------



## Darcy94x

sooo today I took a full day out of packing my house (we move in 11 days eeeek) to build my outdoor cafe. It was stressful I nearly just gave up about 10 times but I’m at a point I’m happy to show it off so here goes! Hope you all like it



and to fulfil requirements here is my character who apparently designs whilst wearing diving stuff


Spoiler: hi just me in a hardhat


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Does anyone have the panel item I can use for my build?


----------



## Sharksheep

allybishop said:


> View attachment 299649
> 
> Little hang out cafe, a place to chill out, read, eat cake and drink tea and coffee. Took me the whole week plus to get this together, and I'm so happy with how it turned out! I wasn't thinking of having a cafe on my island but I'm glad this event made me make one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hard hat picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299650



I like the window pattern you used. Do you have the code for it?


----------



## xTech

Darcy94x said:


> sooo today I took a full day out of packing my house (we move in 11 days eeeek) to build my outdoor cafe. It was stressful I nearly just gave up about 10 times but I’m at a point I’m happy to show it off so here goes! Hope you all like it
> View attachment 299666
> and to fulfil requirements here is my character who apparently designs whilst wearing diving stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi just me in a hardhat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299667


Ooh I love this Darcy, it looks so classy! I'm glad that you managed to find some time in your busy schedule to build this, and I'm impressed that you got this all done in just the one day! Hope all is well for you right now, and that moving house goes smoothly for you <3


----------



## Darcy94x

xTech said:


> Ooh I love this Darcy, it looks so classy! I'm glad that you managed to find some time in your busy schedule to build this, and I'm impressed that you got this all done in just the one day! Hope all is well for you right now, and that moving house goes smoothly for you <3


You always do have a way with words! I actually packed 2 boxes then was like OMG I ONLY HAVE TIL TOMORROW so picked up my switch and have been doing this for a gooood few hours, definitely trial and error but I didn’t want it to be pink like everything else on my island is hoping for a pink shell but there are honestly so many good entries (as there were for the campsites) so obviously it’s just trying to be different/unique I’m hoping to be back and as active as I was once I’ve moved and got settled! Phoebe is super excited telling everyone’s she’s getting a new bed for her new room


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Welcome to Marshalbucks®, may I take your order? c:











Edit: Whoops, added a picture with the helmet instead because I can't read


----------



## xSuperMario64x

well I asked if a small diner area was okay and there was no reply soooooo hopefully this counts lol
Here's my take on a café. I've been wanting to make a small diner by the beach and I had no plans for a natural-style café so this is what I came up with!

nighttime:




daytime:


----------



## Oddloop

Took a while but here is my entry!





This is my seaside stage. Includes a lounge area with tons of pillows with the best stage view, a tiny coffee shop on the beach that doubles as a merch stand when needed, a little campfire to relax by at night after a performance, and some beach towels to daydream on while getting sunburned.

Hope you guys like it! 





Little personal touch: I really wanted to add the seafoam bass and yellow guitar because I have very similar ones myself 


Spoiler


----------



## xlisapisa

Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## biibii




----------



## hestu

Enjoying a drink at the Eventide Café! 







Spoiler: design mode


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: Verification Pic



As discussed I do not have island designer on this town yet, so this should do


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

The Able Sisters has officially opened its outdoor cafe area! Well behaved dogs encouraged to visit! 



Spoiler: Designer Mode


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Is it okay if I post my photo with one during the day and one at night,,?


----------



## -Zora-

Here's my town square cafe area. I'm trying to make a beach Cafe and I was going to submit that, but I've been incredibly busy all week and have had barely any time to play so this will have to be my entry ☹ i just want that blue shell


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I kinda wish the deadline was extended I've been busy all week too,, 


-Zora- said:


> Here's my town square cafe area. I'm trying to make a beach Cafe and I was going to submit that, but I've been incredibly busy all week and have had barely any time to play so this will have to be my entry ☹ i just want that blue shell
> View attachment 299763View attachment 299764


----------



## MrNookIsACrook

Hello, this is my first time entering into an event! I can only give the one picture, of the café, as I don't yet have terraforming or the island designer app. Just happy to participate 






Big thank you and shoutout to my best friend who helped me with the items! <3


----------



## corlee1289

I don’t have proper computer access right now, so I took a photo with my phone instead.


----------



## hzl




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

My little seaside cafe! It's pretty simple but I hope you guys enjoy ;~;





Spoiler: hardhat picture!


----------



## biksoka

Open cafe in the town square


----------



## LCookie

Here's my submission! I had fun with this one!








Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## rianne

My entries:


----------



## Midoriya

Ah, so I see you were looking for some light snacks and tea?  Well look no further!  I daresay the Golden Tips Imperial tea is the finest tea you will ever find!  Such a smooth taste, with a good aftertaste that only leaves you wanting more!  Now, feast your eyes upon this cafe where all of the animal critters can dine with this tea and light snacks in peace!








Spoiler: builder mode













Spoiler: inspiration


----------



## xTech

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ah, so I see you were looking for some light snacks and tea?  Well look no further!  I daresay the Golden Tips Imperial tea is the finest tea you will ever find!  Such a smooth taste, with a good aftertaste that only leaves you wanting more!  Now, feast your eyes upon this cafe where all of the animal critters can dine with this tea and light snacks in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: builder mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inspiration


*Gentle Criminal wants to know your location*

I love this though, not only is it a very epic anime reference, but it looks like such a nice place to relax too! I can totally see gentle criminal sitting down there, watching his own YouTube videos on the big screen TV, while sipping on _only the best _Golden Tips Imperial tea! Meanwhile La Brava raids the snack machine for Pocky while her partner is distracted hehe. Again though, I really do love this open spaced & chill cafe, and you definitely did a great job with this one!


----------



## jazzygoat

Here's my entry! Thanks for the inspiration to get back into the game 







Spoiler: Island Designer Pic


----------



## Opal

Here is my pink cafe! I was going to redesign it to make it look more like a cafe and because I'm not sure I like the design but I'm having a couple of issues with my controller so can't play long enough to do that atm. Btw imagine the wedding cake is a mom cake, I don't have one so I'm using a wedding cake for now


----------



## Luna Moonbug

My Island Gig Harbor


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Milky star said:


> Is it okay if I post my photo with one during the day and one at night,,?


I did so idk why not


----------



## Emolga59

View attachment 299888
Ok so, I didn't have much to go with and make something out of (don't have nintendo switch online btw) so here's what I managed to do, I didn't even have any sort of stands or those serving counter things-


----------



## Jules

Last minute entry! A very chill beach cafè ready for any patrons looking to relax on a lounger or have a more formal table for a dinner date.





island construction mode proof in the spoiler! 



Spoiler


----------



## Emolga59

I just realized the link for my entry doesn't even work-


----------



## Lavamaize

Here is my entry! I went for a tiki cafe theme!


----------



## Duckling

Late entry aaaa!

My little Italian coffee shop, Caffè Italiano, nicknamed the Pisa cafe by the island villagers! This competition finally got me to revamp my hangout area and I’m super proud of how it came out! 





Sorry about the quality, I don’t have the means to post it!!



Spoiler: Island designer picture!









Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mayor Moon

I’m blown away from some of these submissions! My cafe theme was a starry, calm, and relaxing, a place to clear your head. I have a telescope and picnic blanket setup, and decked out in nova lights! Tea (displayed in front of the bread) and fresh coffee are offered daily, and Mahina made carrot cake is always hand made! It’s a perfect place for studying, as some villagers use it for, with a full library and a peaceful environment.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Okay so my entire island is dark souls themed. This is no exception, since dark souls is super different than animal crossing, I'm not sure how many other fans there are so imma explain it:

The tablecloth is the signature "dark sign"
The stall is Solaire of Astora (my island is Astora and my name is Solaire too!)
The orange flask thing is the estus flask, aka healing juice
The soup is used as a reference to the game putting pots of "estus soup" in random locations in the 3rd game (ie in the middle of a poisonous swamp. Yes, there's a little island with a suspicious pot of soup that you can eat to heal up)

It's all a bunch of dumb references but it was fun to make!



Spoiler: Both Images


----------



## Biyaya

Here's my tiny cafe attempt! I really lack the items, but yeah! 







Spoiler: Island Designer Mode


----------



## Emolga59




----------



## duckyducky

Puppers, a bonfire, and a lil library at this cafe <3


----------



## BalloonFight

I wanted to turn my peninsula into a little cafe for a while, so this contest gave me good reason to finish it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ugh my photos suck and are heavily cropped but whatever.
 Edit: So I tried to incorporate all the ideas I got for a magical forest. I was inspired by the mushroom city of pokemon sword and shield


----------



## Xcourt560x

Here’s my market place café. ️ 





Spoiler


----------



## Holla

Here’s my entry. It’s Makoto’s flower themed café. For those that don’t know Mako loves flowers and baking so I kept those in mind when designing her café. I kept the baking to minimum with just a carrot cake though as her house (which is nearby will eventually be a bakery). I built this over the last 2 days and while it’s simple I’m happy with how it turned out.







Spoiler: Hardhat Pic


----------



## Adventure9

Here's my little café by the river 









Flick decided to drop by too ^^


----------



## Asarena

Little seaside café








Spoiler: Island Designer Image


----------



## Red Cat

Welcome to the Passerby Cafe. It's called the Passerby Cafe because people see it and pass right on by. I put a lot of blood, sweat, tears, and random stuff from my storage into this.



Spoiler: 75 TBT please











Spoiler: I'd also appreciate that summer shell collectible. Thanks.


----------



## Luxen

Here's my entry. I made a small beach house cafe on the bottom right of my island (which is where my dock is). 
The stands to the left have free refills and snacks to enjoy while lounging around, meanwhile smoothies and other kinds of drinks can be ordered at the counter/kitchen area.






Spoiler: Designer Mode


----------



## faerie

Welcome to the Seaside Café. Let the gentle ocean breeze carry your cares away. Sit and relax as you take in the views while enjoying a refreshing beverage, or take delight in our delectable treats.



Spoiler


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

I feel like I'm not going to win. So many are much better then mine.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> I feel like I'm not going to win. So many are much better then mine.


It’s not about winning, it’s about taking part ^^ I like seeing all the amazing creations other people have made (didn’t kynow there were so many talented people on here o: ) and you can still get the blue shell if you took part in both contests.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

That's how I feel


ladyphantomofmusic said:


> I feel like I'm not going to win. So many are much better then mine.


----------



## FireNinja1

Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## QueenOpossum

Lazuliet has a museum cafe now!


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

Farfle_Productions said:


> It’s not about winning, it’s about taking part ^^ I like seeing all the amazing creations other people have made (didn’t kynow there were so many talented people on here o: ) and you can still get the blue shell if you took part in both contests.



I didn't take part in the first one . . . my camp site spot is too big or a picture, and the part that would show doesn't look like a camp spot. Of course now i moved the actual camp there, but still, you wouldn't be able to tell it was a camp. So I didn't feel comfortable trying.


----------



## Cutesy

here's my little waterfall cafe... don't mind me as i eat an entire wedding cake by myself 






Spoiler: constructo mode


----------



## Taj

Because what else am I gonna do at 3am besides sleeping





Spoiler: Destruction mode


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

here’s my late submission! XD


----------



## Melonyy

Spoiler


----------



## Flyffel

A tranquil little garden book café: grab a good book and enjoy your coffee in the shade of a peach tree while you listen to calming classical sounds. Extra seatings on the bench amongst the smell of flowers, accentuated with the sound of a small waterfall. Feel free to serve yourself and leave a tip in the jar in the tiny library.



Spoiler



Designer Mode:


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

Super late entry but I think I just made it in time!  Welcome to the Moonlight Cafe! ~


----------



## Pupperina

My smol beach cafe!!


----------



## Oddloop

corlee1289 said:


> I don’t have proper computer access right now, so I took a photo with my phone instead.


Unrelated but that blanket (?) is so pretty


----------



## Keka.San

Spoiler: Island Designer


----------



## SensaiGallade

A Seaview Café 





Spoiler: Island Designer Image


----------



## xTech

"Welcome to the Fruit Cafe! Located in the heart of the local Orchard on Skellige, this is _the_ place that you want to go after a long, hard day of fruit picking and island work. Here at the Fruit Cafe, we serve all manner of fruity beverages, such as fruit juices and smoothies, or for the more refined islanders out there, you can try our speciality; fruit infused tea! If you're partial to a nice snack but don't want anything too heavy, we also offer a wide variety of fruit and other baked goods. My recommendation would be to try a slice of our piping hot "Cherry & Apple Pie", as it is definitely a family favourite, and pairs nicely with a cold glass of fruit juice. We hope you visit sometime, as you will always be welcome here at the Fruit Cafe!"​





Sorry for the long monologue there  but this was definitely very fun to build! It was hard deciding on a theme, but i'm really glad this one stuck. Once again, i'd like to give an enormous thank you to @pipty and @Saiki Kusuo for helping me come up with some ideas, and for giving me the motivation to get this done in the end! And if you were wondering where the electricity for all the equipment comes from... it's powered by fruit  and maybe a few wind turbines.



Spoiler: Designer Mode


----------



## Blink.

It's 1am, I should be binging Criminal Minds








Spoiler: construction permits










​


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams




----------



## Miharu

Spoiler



Forgot to add the img thingy to the link here haha, edited in!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Merengue has combined her career aspiration of becoming a pastry chef and her love of nature to open up her very own pet cafe outside of her humble abode.    

My villagers love coming by to relax and de-stress with caffeinated drinks and baked goods, as well as play with the dogs and cats. 

I've been working part-time to help cover re-construction costs around other parts of the island. Merengue is a wonderful, empathetic boss to work under. :3 Getting to play with cute animals is an added bonus! 







Spoiler: Island Designer mode


----------



## Venn

Better late than ever, The Able Sisters' Outdoor Cafe has finally opened!




After a hard day at work, take a break with some tea or coffee, or with whatever's available! Enjoy the sounds of the waterfall, or pick up a book from the Tiny Library and enjoy the nice cafe music of K.K. Etude. This is the perfect spot for anyone needing a break at any time of the day. The designs on the stalls are based off Mable and Sable's aprons as well. 



Spoiler: Island Designer Picture


----------



## Skunk

My attempt at a naturey cafe to fit my island aesthetic!






Spoiler: Vibe check



(Struggled all week with this prompt 
but glad to at least submit something!)


----------



## OswinOswald

Here's my riverside cafe, just a spot to relax and read or get a sweet snack





Spoiler: Designer mode


----------



## Peachtree53

Here's the café! It's small and simple, yet charming and cozy. We serve coffee, but we also have other food and drink, like tea and cookies!


----------



## Zerous

My mint winter cafe 





Spoiler


----------



## Meira

Ice cream cafe after a long day in the sun


----------



## Darcy94x

xTech said:


> "Welcome to the Fruit Cafe! Located in the heart of the local Orchard on Skellige, this is _the_ place that you want to go after a long, hard day of fruit picking and island work. Here at the Fruit Cafe, we serve all manner of fruity beverages, such as fruit juices and smoothies, or for the more refined islanders out there, you can try our speciality; fruit infused tea! If you're partial to a nice snack but don't want anything too heavy, we also offer a wide variety of fruit and other baked goods. My recommendation would be to try a slice of our piping hot "Cherry & Apple Pie", as it is definitely a family favourite, and pairs nicely with a cold glass of fruit juice. We hope you visit sometime, as you will always be welcome here at the Fruit Cafe!"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long monologue there  but this was definitely very fun to build! It was hard deciding on a theme, but i'm really glad this one stuck. Once again, i'd like to give an enormous thank you to @pipty and @Saiki Kusuo for helping me come up with some ideas, and for giving me the motivation to get this done in the end! And if you were wondering where the electricity for all the equipment comes from... it's powered by fruit  and maybe a few wind turbines.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Designer Mode


this is amazing!


----------



## Bcat

Since DJ G Nome didn’t qualify as a café, have Papa Murphy’s seaside pizzeria!






Spoiler: Construction mode


----------



## OtakuTrash

uh...
Mine still in progress...
It's gonna a library/cafe place to chill!


----------



## airpeaches

Submitting last minute yet again!



Kick back and relax to Island K.K. at the Seaside Snack Shack! Enjoy a nice fruity beverage, some coffee, shaved ice or a sweet snack!


Spoiler: Construction Mode


----------



## Eevees




----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler:  my cafe!


----------



## amylase

Last minute entry again... heehee


----------



## Nia

My little last minute Mocha cafe, ft. my side character Lotte!






Spoiler: Island Designer Mode!









Hope this looks alright, I’m doing this last minute on mobile before I go out of town ;-;


----------



## Linyin

an ice..coffee..bar...?


https://imgur.com/8aLdAS3




https://imgur.com/U2NysCh


----------



## biksoka

@LaBelleFleur 
The last post looked like it's showing up for me but I reuploaded 

Let me know if still broken?


Spoiler: Submissions


----------



## Tinkeringbell

corlee1289 said:


> I don’t have proper computer access right now, so I took a photo with my phone instead.


I love the colours of the yarn in the background! Do you know the brand/name?


----------



## Dio

Now submitting my café submission.

El….Psy…Congroo!







Spoiler: Hardhat Requirement >:3


----------



## Treeleaf

Spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io

MY extremely last minute entry for the contest! My little icecream bar.







Spoiler: Construction Mode


----------



## OtakuTrash

oh well...
not done...


----------



## Lancelot

JUST ABOUT MADE IT.

I was trying to be the cabbage guy from Avatar but I didn't know what to use as Cabbages so I am now the Coconut guy who sells Coconuts in Irohs seaside tea shop








Spoiler


----------



## Halloqueen

Hello, what will you be having today?


----------



## Roxxy

So many amazing entries  well done everyone


----------



## Rio_

super last minute >-<


----------



## Feferily

Welcome to Tsuchinoko's outdoor little cafe experience! Please don't feed the fish! <3 







Spoiler: And the one with me in it! <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

literally last minute oof 15 minute build


----------



## dino

welcome to pachira isle's bamboo groove cafe. a sweet, sunny spot to rest, read and create some solarpunk bamboo inventions 








sorry my files wouldn't upload!!! i hope its okay


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Thank you for taking me on a journey through all of your wonderful cafés!  I'm stuffed.  *Wave two* of TBT's Summer Build Event is officially over with 274 entries - that's amazing!

Staff voting will begin tomorrow, and the results will be announced later next week.  Prizes will also be distributed after the winner announcements.  Please stay tuned!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I hope you all enjoyed a drink at your island's café with your favourite villager while you were waiting! 

I'm super excited to announce the winners of *wave two* of TBT's Summer Build Event!  We had *274 entries*, and *11 staff members* voted for their *top 20 favourite cafés*.  This was no easy task, as there were so many incredible entries!  We* compiled the votes and selected the *top 13* cafés.

*Special thanks to *Vrisnem* for compiling the staff votes - you're the best. ❤

Our *wave two* winners will receive the coveted Pink Summer Shell collectible:











*allybishop






EpicDoodle





hedgehugs





Heyden





HungryForCereal





kayleee





lieryl





Mary





Melonyy





NyattaSama





seliph





SinnerTheCat





toadsworthy



*​
Congratulations to the winners! 

In addition, we had *229 members* participate in *both waves*, which means they will be earning the Summer Shell collectible:






All eligible *wave two* entries will receive 75 participation bells. You will be able to view this transaction in your *Transaction log*.

Participation bells & Summer Shell collectibles will be sent out tomorrow, so if you have not received them by Sunday August 16th at 9:00 a.m. EST, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff* board so we can look into it for you!

Thank you for joining us for the TBT Summer Build Event - we hope you had as much fun building your incredible creations as we did seeing them!   Please stay tuned for The Bell Tree Fair, coming very soon...!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Congratulations to those who won! As for me, I’ll be enjoying my shiny blue shell


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats to the winners! What a fun time


----------



## FireNinja1

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## BalloonFight

Huge congrats to all of the winners! There were some phenomenal entries in this one! Thanks to all of the staff who ran an awesome contest as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

Congrats, winners!  Beautiful designs. There were so many wonderful entries!

That was a really fun contest.


----------



## BluebearL

Woohoo congrats to the winners! Thank you staff for the event, I am looking forward to displaying my blue shell


----------



## LambdaDelta

grats, all of you!

and thanks to staff, for having this event


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Rosch

Congratulations to the winners! Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## kikotoot

Congrats to everyone! man, these events had so many amazing island-scapes. It was amazing getting to see what everyone put together these past weeks. And with more still to come soon!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to the 13 winners!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Congratulations to those who won! As for me, I’ll be enjoying my shiny blue shell


Don't throw it though.


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations everyone! Great to see so many different entries and takes on a cafe. 

I'll be looking to visit for a cup of coffee with milk and a slice of key lime pie...x274


----------



## Miss Misty

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the winners.  All the entries were simply fantastic!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rats I had two chances to win and blew blow off.  Congrats everyone good bye pink shell.


----------



## milkie

congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## marshallows

oh yes cannot wait to get my blue shell and participation bells. thanks for hosting staffs! had a blast participating


----------



## Katzenjammer

Congrats to the winners, and to everyone! Great cafes! =^.^=


----------



## YueClemes

Gratz all <3


----------



## kayleee

I am so happy!! Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## toadsworthy

poggers, we made it! congrats to all the winners though


----------



## Nougat

Thanks again staff for hosting! I'm happy there's a blue shell for everyone who participated in both waves to ease the pink shell sadness  
Congrats to all winners! There were so many amazing entries.


----------



## Roxxy

Congratulations to the winners  such amazing entries. Everyone should be proud of their cafes


----------



## SinnerTheCat

WAIT WHAT I WON HERE AMONG ALL THE STUNNING ENTRIES???
I'm so happy omg!! Thank you staff for organizing this, it was super fun ☺
And most importantly - congratulations to all the winners!! Everyone did so well


----------



## kikotoot

Nougat said:


> Thanks again staff for hosting! I'm happy there's a blue shell for everyone who participated in both waves to ease the pink shell sadness
> Congrats to all winners! There were so many amazing entries.



Same  . The beach background is one of my favourites but there are so few collectibles with it. The blue shell is super beautiful but I LOVED how the pink shell was different from all of the background colours.

BUT, the takeaway is a net positive, cuz I never dreamed we would even be getting new beach collectibles, and we did!


----------



## Piggleton

Wowowow! Congrats to all the winners! This was super fun ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal

oh wow, 274 entries and only 13 favourites and im one of em? thank you for choosing my entry <3


----------



## Halloqueen

Congratulations to all of the winners! It was fun to participate in these builds and see what everyone came up with.


----------



## xara

congrats to all of the winners!! all of the entries were beautiful and i now hate island cafés a _little_ less than i did before


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats to all the winners, looking forward to my blue shell at least!


----------



## cocoacat

Congrats to the winners!
And thank you to the staff for hosting these events! It was fun.


----------



## NyattaSama

OMG I won staff favorite? Thank you so much for choosing my entry! (●´∀｀●)ﾉ can't wait for my pink shell!

Congrats to everyone else who won! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ It's been so much fun!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Well done to the winners, amazing choices


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Kudos to all the winners! There were so many awesome entries again.  Shoutout to the staff team for hosting two fun summer events! I'm also looking forward to receiving my first collectible. :3


----------



## EpicDoodle

aaa I was reading the bell tree direct first and then I got surprised seeing that I was one of the staff favorites?? thank you :'DDD
congrats to all the winners! and thanks staff for hosting this event! it was cool looking at everyone's entries and I got some more ideas by looking at everyone else's cafes c:


----------



## Arckaniel

Congratulations to the winners! Glad I didn't expect too much as there were a lot of great entries! Ohhh well better luck next time, at least I'd still have a summer shell!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Way to go, winners!! Those cafes are just brimming with character and really show the hard work and loving thought that went into creating and decorating each and every one


----------



## JSS

Beautiful cafés everyone! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## NuttyS

Congrats everyone!


----------



## niconii

Congratulations to all the winners!!


----------



## grah

AAH omg!! Pretty pink shell  congrats to everyone else who won! Thanks staff for hosting too


----------



## RedPanda

This was so much fun! Congrats to the winners and thanks so much to the staff for doing this!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Lovely entries everyone and congrats to the winners!​


----------



## Venn

Congrats to the winners! Amazing cafes!


----------



## grayacnh

Wowo congrats to all the winners! All the entries are all so creative!!


----------



## Azrael

I loved this event! Thanks staff for hosting and congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mikaiah

congratulations to all the winners! everyone (including plenty of the non-winners!) have such beautiful/cute/pretty entries!!


----------



## seliph

AAAA THAMK YOU i cant wait for my shells  
congrats to everyone else!!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Amazing job and congrats to the winners!! The cafes were so cute, and I’m super excited to get my blue shell!!


----------



## loveclove

Congrats everyone! There were so many good ones.
I'll keep on dreaming about that pink shell lol


----------



## Mary

Oh wow, what a surprise to see my café up there! I'm flattered  Thanks for hosting these two mini-events, they've been really fun and the amount of participation has been awesome to see!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

CONGRATS to all you fabulous lil cafè builders!!! 

both of the events were really fun, and i hope we do some similar events in the future! looking forward to my blue seashell


----------



## Holla

So many awesome cafés! I didn’t win but that’s ok it still gave me the motivation I needed to finally build my own café that I’d been planning on for some time. So I can thank this little event for that.


----------



## Toska

These are all beautiful! Congrats to everybody!


----------



## Hedgehugs

not gonna lie, kinda surprised i'm a staff favorite lol. i'm *extremely* appreciative to everyone who thought my entry was worth it. 

and of course, congratulations to the other winners, but everyone did well, so nice work y'all.


----------



## mitfy

incredible, congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Congrats to the winners! All the entries to both events where soo lovely!


----------



## Oldtimer

Congratulations to all the winners! This was a really fun event and it was so fun to see all of the creativity!


----------



## faerie

Congrats to all the winners!!!!!


----------



## airpeaches

Ahh such great cafes!! Congrats everyone who won!!


----------



## Pintuition

Congrats to the winners! There's so much beautiful cafe inspo in this thread!


----------



## Imbri

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## litilravnur

Congrats to the winners!! Amazing designs for sure~


----------



## azurill

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## KittenNoir

Congratulations to the winners !!!!!!


----------



## BetsySundrop

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Chris

LaBelleFleur said:


> Participation bells & Summer Shell collectibles will be sent out tomorrow, so if you have not received them by Sunday August 16th at 9:00 a.m. EST, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff* board so we can look into it for you!




Participation and winners prizes for these events have been slightly delayed so please do not make a CTS thread about them at this time. We'll let you know when they have gone out. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Chris

The following prizes have now been distributed:


* 75 forum bells *to all Wave 2 participants.



 *Blue Summer Shell* collectible to users who participated in both Wave 1 and Wave 2.


 *Pink Summer Shell *collectible to Wave 2 staff favourites.*

You will *not* have received a notification on receipt of these prizes. You can confirm that you received your forum bells by checking your *Transaction Log* and you can activate your collectibles by going to your *Inventory*.

Please note that if you have changed your username since this event closed then you will not have received your prizes. In this case please create a thread in *Contact the Staff* and we will look into it for you. Remember to include your old username so we can cross-reference our list.

Sorry again for the delay. Please enjoy your prizes and we hope to see you all join in with our TBT Fair 2020 starting later today. 

_*If you already won a Pink Summer Shell in Wave 1 of the event then you did not receive a second._


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats guys!!!


----------

